# A novice rabbit/squirrel hunter seeking advice...



## CrazyHorse (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello, all:

I am a novice rabbit/squirrel hunter and am looking for any and all suggestions regarding when to hunt (e.g. morning/evening, temperature--too warm, too cold, etc.) and where to hunt around the greater Bay/Arenac County area, preferably state land. I am NOT looking for someone's go-to hot spot or anything, just a general area to explore that might have a few rabbits/squirrels.

Thanks,

CrazyHorse


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Too warm won't be a problem this time of year but that's when you want to go for both... When it's sunny and calm like late to mid morning. I squirrel hunt after a light rain also. Rabbits are less picky I hunt them in any weather but like I said, calm days are the best with a little snow on the ground. I haven't been so lucky this year with the snow


----------



## CrazyHorse (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks! That helps. We now have about 6-inches of snow on the ground around here, and the temperatures are going to drop after today. Perhaps I will give it a go this week.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cool, any more questions don't be afraid to ask. I have had good luck the past couple weeks went out on a nice sunny day and fell one short of our two man limit, then took out the hounds and brought home two big rabbits over the weekend







.







.


----------



## CrazyHorse (Jan 3, 2015)

Excellent! Well done. Those squirrels look like the dozen or more that play in the Honey Locusts outside the front window of my house--too bad I live in the "downtown" part of a city! How would you describe the area that you hunt? Lots of hardwoods? Near farm fields? Looks like the high for the week around here is 20 degrees, so perhaps I will try that day.


----------

